# PB Hoover Channel



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats to Muskeye on the really nice channel cat he caught last night - of course he couldn't have done it without my coaching and handy net work


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice fish man! Way to go.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

thats a nice lookin channel, congrats


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Wish I could see it.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Trying to upload... sorry


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

whats the weight? around 12 im guessing


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

She's a beaut Clark!


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish...15lbs


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

No scales. It was 31" long, though. Steelewolf brought one to the scales in the COCC Sat night tournament that was 13.4 lbs. - gotta say, Rick's was bigger. 

Time to invest in some digital scales for sure.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely a nice one! Congrats. My guess on the weight would be 13-15 lbs. Looks pretty girthy.


----------



## duhanvon (May 16, 2010)

thats a nice looking fish!!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Yea that one looks bigger than mine. Heres a 15# even from hoover this spring. Ricks looks bigger than this.








Whatever it weighs its a "BEAUT CLARK!" Love the Pic Too, classic Rick!


----------

